# Think Scary Terry should get a Kick Back?



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/w...p?item_no=81718&source_code=JE463&entry=email

You can even hear the wiper motor sound on the 2nd video.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too bad he didn't patent it. You know, anyone can steal prop ideas and produce them for money.


----------

